
Ask HN: Non-trivial data intensive angularjs apps - ojbrien
Hey,<p>I&#x27;d be really interested in reading the source code for some non-trivial AngularJS apps that dealt with large amounts of data. A lot of the open source applications&#x2F;tutorials I&#x27;ve come across so far are pretty simple. Build a todo list, build a simple email app etc. I&#x27;d really appreciate anyone sharing any examples they had.<p>Thanks!
======
lsiebert
Can't really provide my own code, but I will say ng-repeat is heavy and
resource intensive, because of the way it handles updates on digest, even
though it checks for existing versions with a deep watch, and you probably
want to implement pagination (see [http://tech.small-
improvements.com/2013/09/10/angularjs-perf...](http://tech.small-
improvements.com/2013/09/10/angularjs-performance-with-large-lists/)) or use
something like quick-ng-repeat, possibly with server side rendering for the
initial page to take advantage of server caching.

------
brudgers
What do you mean by "large amounts" of data?

